# Olympus em1 test shots (some with 12-40 f2.8)



## jaomul (Sep 25, 2013)

For anyone interested

Olympus OM-D E-M1 Test Shots - a set on Flickr


----------



## Ron Evers (Sep 25, 2013)

Look good!


----------



## Derrel (Sep 25, 2013)

Beautiful woman. Beautiful horse. Nice processing. But at 800x pixels on the long side, my iPhone looks good too.

Look at these three shots a bit more closely. 

All sizes | Olympus OM-D EM-1 Test Shot | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Olympus OM-D EM-1 Test Shot | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


Olympus OM-D EM-1 Test Shot | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

I'm wondering about the rolloff of the highlights,which seems very abrupt to me, and what looks like it "might be" quite a bit of noise in the B&W first example. This are very pretty pictures, yes...the kind of stuff one might hire to have done as a demo, but the way the highlights roll off in the window/interior shot is kind of alarming to me. It's difficult to tell how a camera's files actually are when there's bee a huge amount of post work done on them, and all the backlighted shots are 'doctored' or converted to B&W. But the downsizing to 800  pixels can camouflage basically almost anything...except poor dynamic range, or abrupt clipping of highlights. again, these are pretty pictures, of a pretty woman, in an exotic location, with tons of post work done. I'd love to see what the camera can do with a carton of eggs on gray paper with a single light shined onto the scene, as well as a simple, full-sized image or ten...  This is the same basic issue with sample photos; seen small, seen heavily post-processed, we really cannot get an honest feel for how the camera's files look. Down-rezzing to 800 pixels on the hair shot I linked to has caused a huge amount of aliasing on the hair, so we cannot tell squat, really.


----------



## Gavjenks (Sep 27, 2013)

These are awesome photos (my favorite is the one with the blue flashlight ghosts, hehe), but as far as a review of the Olympus, I'm not sure they're terribly useful.

You need comparison shots. Otherwise we have no idea to what extent it's you just being a good photographer capable of doing this with almost nay camera versus you actually being limited by one camera but not by another.


----------

